# 2 more rqs autos



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Planted 10th July popped up heads on day 3 13/July so there just over a month old. 600w hps 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## chevey (Aug 17, 2015)

The 600 hps really put some height on them, wait til they start putting the beef on
There looking nice!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks chevey


----------



## yarddog (Aug 17, 2015)

Sticky those plants look great. Mine popped about a week before yours. And they are nowhere near as nice as yours.  Looks good


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks yard dog . Ye I think I've really got the hang of them now . Plus the nutes have a lot to do with it. Also if your gonna try one I'd really recommend ghs king kush auto . I was really impressed with that one .


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn man! They look good!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll put up a picture of each tomorrow . It's amazing what a few days does!!!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

The blue cheese 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

Blue cheese top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

Diesel 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

Apologies for the upside down / sideways pics. I'm doin all I can to learn how to do em right! Anyway.... Diesel top. Not near as developed as its sister 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

Feel free to question comment or criticise lads and lassies. I'm all ears !


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Feel free to question comment or criticise lads and lassies. I'm all ears !



I'm breaking my neck looking at your upside-down and sideways pictures!
:laugh:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

I know it's annoying but I just can't get them to up load right side up! When I'm at the upload screen it looks perfect then when I click post boom , she does a random spin!


----------



## checklist (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks great!  In fact, you talked me into it sticky.  Would like to see some pics at harvest.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Cool I'll keep yas up to date . Pm me if you wanna try an auto or two and we can chat !


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Blue cheese full 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Top of blue cheese 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Diesel 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Woo  no more sore neck I hope!!


----------



## checklist (Aug 28, 2015)

Cheese is filling out nicely.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheese close up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 4, 2015)

The blue cheese top cola 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 4, 2015)

Whole plant blue cheese 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 4, 2015)

Diesel 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## checklist (Sep 5, 2015)

Very healthy!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks checklist. I try my best!!


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 7, 2015)

Big fat buds like corn cobs is what I like to see. Good job man mojo for a big yield.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks stone groove!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Blue cheese 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Top of blue cheese 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Diesel 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Diesel top. About a week left . Clouding up nice 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Diesel again 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Blue cheese. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheese 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 21, 2015)

Sweet, what light do you keep these under?  What temperature range are the bulbs?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

600 hps and a mag ballast that's as old as the hills. It's a Phillips bulb I think. Just flower. I don't bother with the veg bulb as all I've noticed is greener leaves . But most of my stuff is staged out , so I'm full time flower bulb.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 21, 2015)

What if I tossed in a few 2,700k bulbs in my 8 bulb t5ho?  Have maybe 6 6,500k and 2 2,700k?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

I have no clue about the t5s I've never used em. But some one on here will be able to tell ya if that's a good idea .


----------



## Bios (Sep 21, 2015)

Sweet plants man! looking very sticky indeed. What's your soil and nutes setup? Have you considered lolipopping them? I just did it to mine, but they are not quite as far as yours into flower.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 22, 2015)

Soil is plagron light mix with some perlite. Or it could be promix.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow those look crazy amazing,  nice job man.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 27, 2015)

Bios said:


> Sweet plants man! looking very sticky indeed. What's your soil and nutes setup? Have you considered lolipopping them? I just did it to mine, but they are not quite as far as yours into flower.


 

 Is it even ok to lollipop after they start flowering, I thought you did while still in veg? Actual question not being a smart-a*% lol.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Also I don't know what lollypoping is but if it's like topping or fim then no, autos don't like it, here's a blue invader I fimed . It didn't like it. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi sweetman, what is that thing in your pot? You did kinda did lollypop, it just means cleaning it up from the bottom which you have almost done.  Looks like a happy little plant to me, except for that really weird thing in the pot. lol


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Rose it's a piece of semi sculpted rose quartz. It has good mojo or so I'm told. Good vibes for my babies. The pic above was an attempt at fiming in about week 3/4 from seed , the top never recovered and just wilted and died so I chopped it, now it only has 4 heads so we'll see how it stretches .


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2015)

Sweetman, i love rose quartz. I wear it around my neck for when I need an open heart! lol.. I am charging a whole bowl of rose quartz in the sunshine.. here i will take a pic.  i didn't know it helped in plants.

View attachment 001.jpg​


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Neither did I until a little fairy told me and it's been in there since !


----------



## Bios (Sep 29, 2015)

haha I was looking at that rose quartz, before i knew it was that, I thought that it was some kind of putty from that bag on the right. does that plant stay in your kitchen, cause thats a sweet idea. My friend was just telling me about something like that. Kinda like mini desk plants.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 29, 2015)

No I just took her out for the photo . I have had some as house plants though.


----------

